# percula clownfish and sebae clownfish together



## petabread (Jun 6, 2009)

I currently have a true percula clownfish in my 33 gallon. I was thinking of getting a smaller sebae clownfish. Would this work??? i know sebaes are more agressive than the perculas but i thought since my percula has been in the tank for about a month and that the percula is bigger than the sebae.. would this work or would the sebea still be aggressive towards the percula? 

Thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

not at all, esp. in a 33 gal tank.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I wouldn't try it. It is a very high risk situation, because of the small tank size.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

+1 

This will be true with any clowns really. You may have a chance with a falst perc and true, but mixing clown breeds is always risky and you have to ensure that you get either 2 juvinilles or a female and male or 2 males otherwise regardless of the tank size you'll have issues.


----------



## petabread (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks 

Question: why do i have this brownish algae growing on my rocks and wallss... im getting some feather dusters... does that mean my tanks doing well... because arent they good "filters". It's just this brown algea that really looks dirty... its kinda looking like dust on the rock... i hope this is just a stage...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This sounds like your "diatom bloom" that you hear us talking about so much. This generally occurs at some point during the first 2 months that an aquarium is set up. The passing of the diatom bloom is a sign of the maturity and stability of your system, especially when you see coraline algae begin to grow.


----------

